# Sites



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The German Tourist Board produce some excellent guides to sites like this.
http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/f110b76a#/f110b76a/1

If you visit their website you can order hard copy versions.

http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And if you ask them to, they will send regular and very informative emails about what to do and see in the various regions.

The German Tourist Office has always been most accommodating in our experience.

Dave


P.S. Can't believe this of Stanner ( 8O ) but he omitted the word "FREE" in relation to the hard copy guides! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

They also do a phone app which is much handier

EDIT - but the app keeps crashing back to a blank screen when trying to get at the A-Z or map. Shame


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Can't believe this of Stanner ( 8O ) but he omitted the word "FREE" in relation to the hard copy guides! :lol: :lol:


As I wasn't talking about the UK I took the "free" to be expected. :wink:


----------

